# Collabrative Slingbow/sling X Crossbow



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

hi
all im a big fan of slingbows,bows,crossbows,sling x crossbows and other primative weapons like that my personal favourite being sling x crossbows but ive come here to see about a community project if you get my gist.i propose that everybody puts into this thread there best idea's for one of these and after a few days ill put the best idea's into a poll and slowly we'll build the plans for the ultimate sling x crossbow/what ever it ends up then ill ill try my best to make the finshed design and make a vid and after it works ( hopefully ) we can stick it in the shared designs.I know that most of you will laugh and think this is a waste of time but if most of us put are minds together i belive we can build a easy to make,strong,relible weapon that with enogh time and effort could even rival some of Mr sprave's weapons so please share your best idea's.also im sorry if this is in the wrong section or for the poor spelling but i think you have the idea thanks for anyhting and everything.

Alexander .S. Howson

P.S:i know there are already many great slingbow gun type weapon templates and design's out there but my aim is to bring us closer as a community and too make a better if not the best one ever built because its using some of the most versitile minds in rubber powered weapons and i belive if we all colabarate the results would not just benefit us all but would provide us with a sense of pride and achment knowing that all of us built this togther.thanks again


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

That sounds like a great idea!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

a sniper style cheek piece with an adjustable riser/but plate is on the list for when i start mine


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

thanks tom and i like the sound of the sniper cheek peice akm i think it would benefit us greatly and i also think a air rifle scope thats adjustable woukd be a good idea thanks guys for getting the ball rolling

Alex


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

oh and i'd also like it to shoot steel / lead balls so its legal to hunt with in the uk thanks

Alex


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

kingmurphy said:


> thanks tom and i like the sound of the sniper cheek peice akm i think it would benefit us greatly and i also think a air rifle scope thats adjustable woukd be a good idea thanks guys for getting the ball rolling
> 
> Alex


i thought a crossbow scope, the reticle would be just about right for elevation at range


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

im slowly falling in love with your idea's more and more pal i think we should defintly include that but of course my opinion doesnt count its the comunity's that does as its a collabrative crossbow thanks mate

Alex


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

After a shoulder injury, I had to lay my Recurve bow down and purchased a Recurve Crossbow. I filled my whitetail tag the first season.

I also have been pondering a weapon such as you propose.

The crossbow scope would be the choice of scope for sure. I would also install a Piccany (sp?) rail so to accept a Weaver type mount for a green laser ( can see in daylight) and or light. Might as well deck this weapon out.

The slide cock mechanism that Mr.. Spraves designed for his is might cool.

Bill


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

WTBJR said:


> After a shoulder injury, I had to lay my Recurve bow down and purchased a Recurve Crossbow. I filled my whitetail tag the first season.
> 
> I also have been pondering a weapon such as you propose.
> 
> ...


yeah, the weaver rail would be awesome, could do like a tri-mount on the front, like the tactical replacement grips that go on m4's, mp5's etc. they are easy to get hold of from the airsoft world.

the pump action thing is very cool indeed but my fear would be that it instantly places restrictions on power available due to friction and component strength, although a magazine system could still be adopted somehow

I reckon a mkI prototype is needed


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

good idea's what about a dankungs realse mechanism style trigger also does anybody have any idea's about dimensions


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

first thing to decide is which way it will load from, like a crssbow to the rear or the opposite were a slinghot/bands are pushed forward. Personally from watching joergs vids his most accurate and consistent was were the bands were pushed forward.

i guess the length would be as long as poss from the pistol grip to the far reach of the forward facing bar. ???

if done the other way then a foot stirrup to middle torso like a crossbow i guess


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

okay i think some kind of cocking mechanism too although lets try and keep it simple yet efffective as people need to be able to build it with realative ease if that make sense thanks

Alex


----------



## pomputin (Dec 8, 2011)

I think that the band attachment should be some type of clamp-on method(fast &easy band change).


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

some inspiration. I would like to think this ends up a viable hunting (were allowed) weapon and less of a toy


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I like the basics of #07 at 2 and a half minutes


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

pomputin said:


> I think that the band attachment should be some type of clamp-on method(fast &easy band change).


good idea


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

im gonna make a prototype, something that can be worked on.

this is my base for dimensions. the ergo's are just right. At least it will be a starting point, try not to look at what it is more the grip/stock/foregrip positioning


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

thanks lads its going great i also like joerg's idea but somthing more power ful wouldbe lovley thnaks

Alex


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

what about a sliding fork with 8 inches of spear gun rubber attached to the pouch . all you do is slot the ammo and pouch into the dankungs realese type mechanism the same in the vid and then have a double sided witch thatst very small to load it simple yet effective what you think ??

Alex


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

kingmurphy said:


> what about a sliding fork with 8 inches of spear gun rubber attached to the pouch . all you do is slot the ammo and pouch into the dankungs realese type mechanism the same in the vid and then have a double sided witch thatst very small to load it simple yet effective what you think ??
> 
> Alex


interesting idea Alex...

here is the stock part of mine so far...


----------



## DarthjonesofAzeroth (Jul 4, 2012)

looking pretty awesome


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

ANDY,MIGHTY SWEET !

Bill


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Slingbows are fun... they are far more accurate than a regular slingshot and can easily shoot much heavier loads... but they're not exactly pocketable. So when we had the pocket slingshot vs. whatever rubber powered weapon you wish to use contest... I made a few designs up that pretty much anybody can do themselves without a lot of hassle.

Here's a couple I've done that you can get some ideas from:

Simple toggle clamp setup:





And really a hold back device isn't even really necessary:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbfNyMNi20U


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

good vid thanks


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

great vidio's thanks for helping i reaaly aprecate it i think that the only reason we would need to create a holding device is so we could make it very power ful but i think they've given me some idea's and the second one i will deffinetly try to recreate thanks again mr hayes .

Alex


----------

